# Why I Fish!



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Fishing to me is so much more than a sport. It is my release from life. It is the where I feel the closest to heaven. I go fishing at least 3 times a week. Sometimes just up the canyon or out to Yuba. It is my release from stress and work. I got into shed hunting but so many other people are doing it now I have lost all interest. Every time I go fishing I always know there is something to catch and and it may just be the monster I have always been waiting for. It's more to me than just fishing. It's the cool breeze on a crisp fall morning as the sun is coming up behind me on my favorite high mountain lake. It's the amazing experience that I enjoy when the sun sets over the mountain and the fish are jumping everywhere. I have fished since I was old enough to hold a fishing pole with close family and friends. There is nothing better than pulling out a good cut out of a slow moving stream at dusk. My life has really been hard this last year. My dad was diagnosed with 2 types of terrible cancer and he is still fighting for his life in the lds hositptal to this day. We always went fishing together. He showed me how to fish and was took me fishing almost every weekend. I'm 25 now and I have had the conversation with my dad that I never wanted to ever have. He told me that things will never be the same even if he pulls through. I needed to take care of mom and the family because it was his time. That was hardest moment I have ever had. The last couple of years I was too involved with work and not involved enough with my family. My dad went on a 2 week antelope hunt and never even showed up because I was working. The deer hunt came around and I only hunted 1 day with him because I wanted to go into the back country instead of hunting with my dad. I could of made plans to take time off but I was self centered and thinking of only myself and now he is dyeing in a hospital bed. We will probley never get to go fishing or hunting again. As I go fishing now to all of our old good fishing spots a tear really strikes my eye and it is so hard not to just break right down. I think of all the great memories we had fishing together. All the stories we shared and all the nice fish we caught together. I really don't know how I'm even going to handle it when passes away. The only thing I can do to get away from the hurt inside is to get out and cast my pole. Take this as a lesson from me and always put your family first in any activity. The next time you go fishing take your family and make it a great one!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your Dad. This is what it is all about -- The best fishing and hunting trips I have ever been on were with family and close friends. It really isn't the same without them. It's a good thing to know that those who've gone before us are off in the big pond, watching over us as we continue the traditions they passed on from generation to generation. 

Your Dad will be in our prayers. Best of luck!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Tylert thank you for sharing. Your Father, you and your entire family will be in the prayers of many...

As I read your story I believe none of us are immune to what you described above. We've all been self-centered in our own interests wanting to do our own thing as we're growing up and maturing. I'm sure many of us can tell our own stories very similiar to the one you've told.

As one gets older including what your going through now is when one starts to really reflect on the past and our own actions or inactions. It's the past that we learn from its the past that leads us into the future. My friend you're not alone at all...you'll have the memories and it will make you stronger and wiser especially when it comes to your own immediate family and what is really important from this point forward in your own personal life.

I'm so sorry to hear about your Father and what your entire family is going through...Wishing your Father, you and your entire family the best during these very difficult and trying times.

Sincerely,
Kim


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your dad. I lost my dad a few years back and will always treasure the trips we had together. I hope to always be able to have time to pass those kind of memories on to my children.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this. I went through the illness and passing of my dad a few years ago. It may seem to be small consolation now, but remember that you and your dad DID go out on those trips and the memories from them will always be with you, and believe me, will provide real comfort in the times ahead. 

The real tragedy is for those families that never take those fishing or hunting trips, and then reach this point and only have regrets that they didn't go when they could.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

We all would be very fortunate to gain your introspect at such a young age. It seems your wisdom gained stands to make your life more fulfilling and in perspective.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for everything guys. In a way a lot of you here are family to me as well. I look at the utah wildlife forum almost every day and enjoy reading all of the great posts. Your support means a lot. Last night when I decided to post I had a lot of different thoughts on what to post and how to post it. I know everyone here can realte to this. Everyone will have to go through this in your own life. I'm a true believer in Zig Ziglar and the inspirational words of wisdom he portrays in my life. There is two different ways to look at life. The pessimistic way and the optimistic way. I'm a true optimist. The Cup is never half full or half empty. It's always full, half air and half liquid.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You have a great attitude, Tylert.
May you and your family be comforted at this time.
Your memories will help you get throught it.
God Bless,
Grandpa D.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

That's a beautiful tribute to your father. Don't beat yourself up too bad about thinking of yourself too much. I think we all do this and you had no idea about what was going to happen. Guilt will ruin you, and it's time to make the best of what's left and hope for the better outcome. Whatever happens, he'll want you to keep on fishing!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I lost my hunting/fishing buddy/Dad this past fall. Best tribute you can make is to teach your kids, the way he taught you. I know I've taken a new resolve to spend more time on the water with my kiddos.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Pict #6 is a long time family favorite lake. Spent some great weekends up there this past year with my family, looking forward to future trips this coming summer. Love looking through old pictures, even those of the lake in #6 back when you could camp right on the edge of the water back in the early 80's. Great memories.


-DallanC


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That was really nice, Tylert. I'm not looking forward to the times you're having right now. So much time between my father and I was spent on opposite sides of any situation that we lost a lot of what "could have been". When his (or my :shock: ) last days come, there will be some serious making up/forgiveness to be had on both ends.

Thanks for your story.


----------



## jsfano (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you for your inspiring words. What a great tribute to a great man. I always try to make it a point to always include my family especially my children in every activity planned. Now Im even more determined to do just that. Many prayers and well wishes for your father as well as yourself and entire family.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Keep your head up buddy. I'm 33 and I fish because it makes me feel like a kid, then I remember my dad taking me fishing in Hawaii, they were great memories. We are all guilty of trying to get out to our own fishing trips, for me it keeps me sane while i'm a fulltime singlefather. Best wishes to you and Dad!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks again for everything guys. The support really helps out. Maybe one day we could all make plans and have a get together and do some good fishing.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Tylert said:


> Thanks again for everything guys. The support really helps out. Maybe one day we could all make plans and have a get together and do some good fishing.


Anytime! I'm always up for some fishing.


----------

